

Show HN: Open source .NET libraries reimplementing Minecraft - Sir_Cmpwn
https://github.com/SirCmpwn/Craft.Net

======
Sir_Cmpwn
With the help of plenty of other contributors, I've recreated a ton of the
Minecraft ecosystem. Craft.Net supports the latest stable version of
Minecraft, and the latest unstable version, and classic Minecraft.

There's an IRC channel, too: #craft.net on irc.freenode.net.

I'm pretty proud of this project, let me know what you think!

